
UK Signs Julian Assange's US Extradition Papers - Tomte
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2019/06/13/uk/julian-assange-extradition-order-us-gbr-intl/index.html
======
skilled
Go to war.

Kill civilians.

Get exposed for it.

Put the guy who exposed you behind bars for life.

Nice system.

------
bayareanative
British lapdogs of American corporate, kleptoplutocratic hegemony.

------
whamlastxmas
Surprised to see this on CNN. It's entirely missing from their front page this
morning. Apparently keanu reeves not hugging women is more important news.

------
mongol
What does it mean that they are signed?

